# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  200 fëmije humbin jetën në duart e terroristëve ne Rusi

## StormAngel

Një bandë e armatosur ka pushtuar një shkollë në Beslan në Osetinë veriore, pranë Çeçenisë. Lirohen 15 fëmijë

Çeçenët marrin peng 400 nxënës

Rrëmbyesit kërcënojnë se do të vrasin 50 fëmijë për çdo luftëtar të vrarë të grupit të tyre

Shekulli

Një bandë e armatosur rëndë ka marrë peng rreth 400 vetë në një shkollë ruse afër Çeçenisë. Rrëmbyesit kanë kërcënuar se do të vrasin 50 fëmijë për secilin anëtar të grupit të tyre që është vrarë. Kështu ka deklaruar një zyrtar lokal i cituar nga agjencia Rojter e lajmeve. Mendohet se sulmi është një operacion tipik i guerilëve çeçenë. Banda përbëhet nga 17 burra dhe gra, të cilët hynë me forcë në ndërtesën e shkollës në Beslan në Osetinë veriore, ku po bëhej një ceremoni për të festuar ditën e parë të vitit shkollor. Ata kanë thënë se për çdo luftëtar që është vrarë do të vrasin 50 fëmijë dhe për çdo luftëtar të plagosur do të vrasin 20 pengje të tjerë, -bëri të ditur ministri i Brendshëm rajonal Kazbek Dzantiyev, i cili foli për gazetarët në Beslan. Anëtarët e bandës, një pjesë e të cilëve janë të veshur me eksploziv, kanë thënë se kanë minuar themelet e shkollës. Pak më vonë pas marrjes peng të ndërtesës, ata liruan 15 nga fëmijët që ishin brenda. Të paktën tetë civilë u vranë gjatë këtij sulmi, shtatë prej tyre vdiqën në spital, sipas të dhënave nga agjencitë e lajmeve ruse. Afërsisht 50 fëmijë arritën të arratiseshin. Dëshmitarët në vendngjarje thanë se të shtëna sporadike janë dëgjuar gjatë gjithë ditës dhe të paktën një shpërthim është dëgjuar nga brenda shkollës. Çdo e shtënë që kam dëgjuar ishte si një goditje në zemrën time, thotë një grua me emrin Vera, e cila vajton pa pushim për fëmijën e saj që ndodhet mes pengjeve. Qindra policë, ekipe shpëtimi, dhe trupa nga Ministria e Brendshme me armë AK 47 rrethuan shkollën. Mjete të blinduara ishin parkuar gjithandej. Ende nuk dihet saktësisht numri i pengjeve, por të dhënat fillestare flasin për 400. Agjencia e lajmeve Tass thotë se rreth 132 fëmijë janë marrë peng. Në përgjithësi dita e parë e shkollës festohet shumë në Rusi. Të pranishëm gjithnjë janë edhe prindërit e fëmijëve. 
Presidenti rus Vladimir Putin, i cili ndërpreu pushimet e tij për tu kthyer në Moskë, për tu marrë me dhunën e fundit në vend tha se sulmi në fjalë kishte lidhje me rebelët separatistë çeçenë. Gjithashtu Moska ka kërkuar një takim të Këshillit të Sigurimit të OKB-së në lidhje me aktet terroriste në vend. Rrëmbyesit e nxënësve hodhën poshtë një përpjekje të një lideri mysliman lokal për të biseduar me ta dhe kërkoi një takim me zyrtarët kryesorë rajonalë që të diskutojnë kërkesat e tyre për lirimin e luftëtarëve të kapur në Ingushetinë fqinje në qershor gjatë një përleshjeje të ndodhur atje. Ata gjithashtu donin të bisedonin me Leonid Roshal, një person që u bë i njohur për përpjekjet e tij për të negociuar fundin e krizës së pengjeve në teatrin e Moskës dy vite më parë. Krizat e mëparshme të pengjeve ku përfshihen rebelët çeçenë kanë përfunduar me humbje të mëdha jetësh. Kur rebelët rrëmbyen 700 pengje në teatrin e Moskës në vititn 2002, rreth 129 pengje dhe 41 guerilë përfunduan të vrarë. Katastrofa ndodhi kur trupat ruse hynë me forcë në ndërtesë duke përdorur gaz helmues. Në vitin 1995, separatistët çeçenë morën qindra pengje në një spital në qytetin jugor rus të Budennovsk. Më shumë se 100 të tjerë kanë vdekur gjatë ndërhyrjes së komandove ruse. Duke patur këtë përvojë të hidhur, Moska kësaj here ka vendosur trupa shtesë në të gjitha ndërtesat strategjike. Pas sulmeve të fundit terroriste, shërbimet sekrete kanë vendosur të dërgojnë më shumë trupa në të gjitha zonat bëthamore në gjithë vendin, -ka thënë zëdhënësi i Agjencisë së Energjisë Atomike ruse. Ky sulm ndodhi pikërisht kur autoritetet ruse kanë rritur masat e sigurisë në të gjithë vendin pas shpërthimit në Moskë të martën, ku gjetën vdekjen të paktën dhjetë vetë. Agjencia ruse e lajmeve Itar-Tass njofton se stacioni kryesor hekurudhor i Moskës, Kurski, u evakuua pas një telefonate anonime e cila pretendonte për vënien e një bombe. Policia dhe shërbimi i sigurisë së brendshme të Rusisë thonë se shpërthimi të martën në sheshin para stacionit të metrosë Rizhskaya, në një nga rrugët kryesore të Moskës, mund të jetë shkaktuar nga një grua vetëvrasëse. Kryetari i Bashkisë së Moskës tha se një grua vetëvrasëse kishte shpërthyer në qendër të turmës një paketë të mbushur me lëndë shpërthyese dhe copa metalesh. Një grup që e quan veten Brigadat Islambouli tha se kishte kryer sulmin. Në një deklaratë në internet grupi thoshte se synimi i tij ishte të turpëronte shtetin rus. Çeçenët luftojnë për një shtet të pavarur nga Rusia. Kjo është lufta e dytë e Moskës kundër Çeçenisë, e cila nisi në vitin 1999 nga presidenti Putin. Që atëherë mijëra ushtarë rusë dhe rebelë çeçenë janë vrarë. Disa ditë më parë në Çeçeni u zgjodh president Alu Alkanov, kandidati i mbështetur nga Moska. Ky është edhe një motiv më shumë për zemërimin e rebelëve çeçenë që duan të vetëqeverisen.

Rastet e fundit të sulmeve çeçene
Më 31 gusht 2004- një bombë kamikaze vret 10 vetë në një stacion treni në veri të Moskës
Më 24 gusht 2004- Dy avionë rrëzohen pasi nisen nga i njëjti aeroport i Moskës, duke vrarë 89 vetë. 
Maj 2004- Presidenti çeçen u vra në një shpërthim në stadium në Grozni
Shkurt 2004- Një sulm me bombë ka vrarë të paktën 39 vetë në një metro të Moskës
Dhjetor 2003- Një grua kamikaze vret pesë vetë pranë Sheshit të Kuq në Moskë

----------


## StormAngel

Vazhdon kriza e pengjeve në Osetinë Veriore. Lirohen disa prej të rrëmbyerve pas negociatave të para

Militantët lirojnë 31 pengje rusë

Rreth 300 fëmijë shkolle dhe prindër të tyre qëndrojnë të bllokuar në ndërtesën e shkollës 

Shekulli

BESLAN  Militantët që mbajnë peng një shkollë me nxënës në Rusi, kanë liruar dje të paktën 31 gra dhe fëmijë. Ndërkohë që brenda në shkollë mund të ndodhen rreth 300 fëmijë por edhe të rritur të tjerë. Stacionet e ndryshme televizive kanë shfaqur dje pamje rrëqethëse të fëmijëve dhe grave që vraponin pasi ishin liruar nga rrëmbyesit. Ca prej fëmijëve ishin të mbështjellë me batanije e ca ishin të zhveshur. Një nga zyrtarët lokalë, Lev Dzygajev e quajti lirimin e pengjeve të para një sukses, por dha shpresa edhe për negociata të tjera. Ai gjithashtu bëri të ditur se brenda në shkollë mund të jenë nga 15- 24 militantë, ndërsa nxënësit që ndodhen brenda janë nga klasa e parë deri te klasa e 11-të sipas sistemit rus. Po kështu, pengje janë edhe prindërit e nxënësve që kishin ardhur për ti shoqëruar ata në ditën e parë të shkollës.
Zyrtarët bënë të ditur se lirimi i pengjeve u bë pas ndërmjetësimit nga Ruslan Aushef, një veteran lufte nga Afganistani dhe nga ish -presidenti i rajonit të Ingushetisë fqinje, që është një figurë shumë e respektuar në rajonin e trazuar të Kaukazit Verior. Sapo Dzugajev njoftoi se do të liroheshin ca vetë, një tufë njerëzish vrapuan të etur për të marrë vesh nëse emrat e të afërmve të tyre do të ishin në listë. 
Zyrtarët rusë kanë shpresa për të negociuar me rrëmbyesit për të zgjidhur krizën më të fundit të pengjeve në Rusi. Kriza të tilla kanë ndodhur edhe më parë dhe rrëmbyes kanë qenë separatistët çeçenë. Ndërkohë bëhet e ditur se dje janë dëgjuar një sërë shpërthimesh nga brenda shkollës. Të afërmit e pengjeve qëndronin të shokuar jashtë ndërtesës, të trembur për fatin e atyre që janë brenda. Shpërthimet u dëgjuan pak para se të liroheshin 31 pengjet. Zyrtarët thanë se militantët hodhën dy granata në dy makina që ndodheshin shumë pranë shkollës. Rrëmbyesit hynë me forcë në një shkollë në Osetinë Veriore, në kufi me Çeçeninë, ditën e mërkurë, pikërisht ditën e fillimit të vitit të ri shkollor. Ata rrethuan afro 350 fëmijë e të rritur në një palestër dhe kërcënuan se do ta hedhin në erë gjithë ndërtesën nëse policia përdor forcën. Forcat e sigurimit kanë rrethuar ndërtesën, po kështu edhe militantët kanë vënë snajper në majë të ndërtesës. Që nga fillimi i krizës, rrëmbyesit nuk kanë pranuar që të fusin ushqim dhe ujë në shkollë. Ndërkohë presidenti rus Vladimir Putin deklaroi se qeveria e tij do të bëjë të pamundurën që të shpëtojë jetët e pengjeve. E kuptojmë se këto akte janë jo vetëm kundër qytetarëve të thjeshtë të Rusisë, por kundër gjithë vendit. Ajo që po ndodh në Osetinë Veriore është e tmerrshme, -tha ai cituar nga AP. 
Kriza e pengjeve po ndodh në Beslan, një qytet prej 30 000 banorësh në rajonin jugor të Osetisë Veriore. Mendohet se është akt i rebelëve çeçenë, por ende nuk ka asnjë deklaratë nga grupe militantësh për përgjegjësinë në këto sulme. Valery Andreyev, shef i Shërbimit Federal në Osetinë Veriore tha se duhet përjashtuar përdorimi i forcës, pasi pasojat do të jenë katastrofike. Kështu që alternativa e vetme është dialogu me rrëmbyesit. Ndryshe gjithçka do të përfundojë si në vitin 2002, kur militantët çeçenë pushtuan një teatër në Moskë, ku brenda ndodheshin qindra vetë. Forcat e policisë vendosën të hynin brenda dhe përdorën një gaz helmues, i cili vrau rreth 129 vetë. Ai gaz u përdor me qëllim që të çaktivizonte eksplozivët në sallë, por u bë fajtor për vdekjen e njerëzve të pafajshëm. Sulme të shpeshta kanë ndodhur së fundi në Rusi, dhe në të gjitha janë fajësuar rebelët çeçenë.

----------


## AuGuSt_

Nje informacion i vogel Storm kan qene mbi 1000 numeri i personave te ngujuar nga terorristet por nje gje e tille nuk eshte bere e ditur nga qeveria Ruse.mbas kaq oresh ngujimi me ne fund ata kan aritur t elirohen kur ne momentin qe do terhiqeshin trupat e disa te vdekurve ne oborin e shkolles disa nga pengjet i kane shpetuar Teroristeve dhe ne kete kohe ka nderhyre dhe policia dhe forct speciale Ruse dhe mbas nje ore shkembim zjarri kan mbetur te vdekur reth 20 trroriste dhe shume te plagosur nga ana e pengjeve.Te gjithe pengjet mbasi kan dale kan qene gjysem te zhveshur dhe aresya qe se brenda ka qene shume vape , nuk ka konfuirmime te tjea por mesohet se nje pjese e terroristeve jan shperngulur nje nje ndertese tjeter me ndihmen e armeve te renda   :sarkastik:

----------


## Dito

Uroj mos kete me viktima te pafajshme, dhe denoj me force kte akt pa piken e llogjikes.

Edhe kryeterroristi Bin_laden nuk merret me femije, Normalisht kjo qe po shohim keto dite eshte ana me e erret e terrorizmit dhe kta njerez sduhet te egzistojne kta duhen shfarosur. 

I lutem zotit qe asnje nga ata femije mos humbe jeten kot.

----------


## Manulaki

Lajmi me i fundit eshte se ishin rreth 1500 vete peng, dhe tani me ne fund shkolla eshte ne duart e autoriteteve ruse, por jane gjetur rreth 100 trupa pa jete ne palestren e shkolles, ku rrembyesit kishin ngujuar pengjet e tyre.

Kjo ngjarje eshte nga me makabret, pasi keta terroriste kane bere viktima femijet. Nuk e di se si ka mundesi qe disa nga rrembyesit ishin gra qe kishin vene breza shperthyes ne trupat e tyre dhe munden te benin kete gje me femijet. Keto nuk mund te quhen gra dhe as "vejusha te zeza" sipas disa gazetareve. Keto jane thjesht fantazma qe trembin jeten dhe madje vete vdekjen me veprimet e tyre.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

puna eshte me e thelle se qe duket ketu. eshte si ne ate teatrin ne Moske kur menyra e vetme (sipas tyre) ishte te hidhnin gaz helmues e ashtu t'i shpetonin (!) viktimat. ushtrimi i dobet, pajisja e keqe, arroganca e 'komandoseve' ruse shihet edhe ne vepra: nuk dine se si ta shpetojne popullaten nga nje situate delikate. hidhen brenda si bisha te terbume e fillojne gjujne me plumba. 

vej bast qe 80% (ne mos me shume) e viktimave jane 'prodhim' rus. sic ishin ata ne teater, e shume tjere neper ceceni qe i mbysin si lepujt. 

dheu qofte i lehte per viktimat, e ju keputshin durt atyre qe i kane bo keto, pamarreparasysh kush.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Shtazerite nuk kan justifikim. Per ata qe abuzojne mbi jeten e femijeve denimi eshte nje, vdekja!


Por nga ana tjeter eshte per te qare/qeshur/nevrikosur e per te dale nga rrobat kur populli rus bie preh e ketyre "sukseseve" te Putinit. Mund te pyeste dikush sa dipllomat mund te jet nje ish-anetar i KGB (sic ishte vet Putin)? Pergjigja ime: kasap mund te behet por dipllomat kurre. 

Zoti i meshirofte viktimat dhe mos e pat kush fatin e tyre!!!

----------


## StormAngel

Informacionet e fundit nga rajoni tregojne se po,jane mbi 1000 persona civile te cilet jane mbajtur peng ne sallen e madhe te sportit ne kompleksin shkollor.
Pas dy eksplozioneve ne brendesi te shkolles,ushtria ruse dhe njesiti special spontanisht kane vendosur qe te nderhyjne dhe te marrin kontrollin mbi situaten e krijuar.
Njoftohet nga burime jo-oficiale se dikund rreth 150 (nuk permendet se a vetem civil apo jo) jane te vrare gjate aksionit te ushtrise.
Pamjet televizive qe pash sot ishin morbide, :i ngrysur:  thjeshte nuk dua qe t`i komentoj.
Poashtu njoftohet se ushtria ruse tashi ka kontroll te plote te kompleksit shkollor dhe i tere rajoni eshte i bllokuat nga ushtria ruse.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Disa gra dhe femije jane liruar nga grupi terrorist qe po mban peng rreth 350 persona ne nje shkolle ne Osetine Veriore, ne Jug te Rusise qe prej mengjesit te djeshem. Sipas agjencise ruse se te lajmeve Itar-Tass behet fjale per 26 gra dhe femije qe jane liruar nga terroristet pas nderhyrjes se gjeneralit Aushev, nje hero i luftes ne Afganistan. Te liruarit kane shendet te mire por jane te stresuar dhe te tronditur nga akthi dyditor. Mes te liruarve mesohet se ndodhen edhe te porsalindur. Zhvillimi i fundit erdhi vetem pak kohe pasi brenda nderteses u degjuan nje seri shperthimesh. Terroristet refuzojne te lirojne pengje te tjera nderkohe qe nuk kane lejuar furnizimin me uje dhe ushqime per pengjet.

----------


## bunny

_RUSI, DISA PENGJE ARRIJNE TE SHPETOJNE NGA TERRORISTET  

Shperthime te fuqishme dhe te shtena me arme jane degjuar prane shkolles ne Osetine Veriore ku prej tre ditesh eshte perqendruar vemdendja e te gjitheve. Ende nuk dihet se cila kane qene shkaqet e shpetimeve , nderkohe qe nje grup ndermjet 30 dhe 70 njerezve kane mundur ta arratisen prej nderteses ku mbaheshin mbyllur. Sipas reportereve ne vendngjarje, disa prej femijeve te arratisur jane te pergjakur. Forca speciale ruse jane shperndare neper te gjithe zonen, ndersa helikopeteret vazhdojne te qendrojne mbi zonen e tensionuar. Kurse nje pjese e terroristeve kane dale nga shkolla dhe kane qelluar me arme ndaj njerezve qe ndodheshin ne pritje per lirimin e te afermve te tyre. Disa pjese te nderteses jane shkaterruar, ndersa nje pjese e catise se shkolles ka rene. Njerezit, disa prej tyre gjysme te zhveshur, jane pare qe te largohen me shpejtesi nga ndertesa, ndersa prapa tyre dukeshin qarte re te medha tymi._

Informacione per kete ka edhe tek tema tjeter per Rusine qe eshte hapur nga Shpirt Njeriu ne ket nen forum.(mbase albo ose Leci do i bashkoj shkrimet ketu,kur te kene koh)

Me vjen me te vertete shum keq qe jane femite ato qe duhet te brutalizohen per gabimet qe bejne te rriturit,si Putini.Qe diten e pare qe kjo ndodhi Putini tha qe ky eshte problem internacional pasi keto jane terrorista.Sado qe OKB i tha qe ky problem eshte i mbrendshem,Putini akoma insiston qe keto kane te bejne me vendet Arabe.Saqe mbas 1 shperthimi qe kishte ndodhur sot,ishte 1 i vdekur ne gym'n e shkolles,kamrat Ruse thonin qe ai personi eshte i Zi,dmth eshte nga vendet arabe= al kaida.Tani si mund te indetifikoshe ate lloj personi ku edhe dhembet i kishte te zinj.
Me te vertete ky lloj akti nuk i falet CeCeneve(duke menduar se ato jane)edhe te mbyshen syt me lot duker pare ato nena duke pritur ne ankth per femite e tyre,edhe cdo gjuatje qe ndodh ne shkolle,eshte si 1 plumb ne zemren e tyre.
Dicka me ben pershtypje,mir per luften ne Irak Rusia ndenjti urte,por  ama ato po bejne dicka (qe vetem ato Cecen e dine)qe te shtyj keto njerez te bej kete lloj brutaliteti.Ato trupa Ruse ne Ceceni mos valle po vrasin deri ne ket lloj menyre saqe detyron nena/femra qe te shperthejne veten e tyre ne mes te femive?

----------


## friendlyboy1

Ishin 1200 femijet mesusit dhe prindirit qe u moren peng dje. Sot pas disa shperthimeve te fuqishme brenda shkolles, forcat ruse hyn ti lirojn femijet por ju desh te perleshen per nja 2 or me terroristat. Tani thuhet se ka reth 200 te vdekur shumica femij, 5 terrorista te vrar disa kan shpetur dhe 3 jan kapur te gjall. Shumica e terroristave ishin mercenar arab. 
Nuk dua ti gjykoj arabet, por me vjen keq per ata femij qe vdiqen nga mercenar te paguar nga cecenet. Nuk besoj se ruset do jen aq te frenuar sa amerikanet kundra terroristave.

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

Me teper se 10 terroriste jane vrare nga forcat speciale ruse ne Beslan. Lajmin e beri te ditur korrespondenti i agjencise Interfax, i cili ndodhet ne vendngjarje. Forcat ruse kane vazhduar te qellojne me arme, nderkohe qe ende nuk dihet me saktesi shifra e njerezve qe per tri dite me rradhe mbajten peng me teper se 1000 persona. Sipas informacioneve paraprake 13 pjesetare te ketij grupi, mes te cileve edhe gra, kane mundur te arratisen.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Sipas lajmeve te Fundit policia ruse nderhyri pasi verifikoi se pengemaresit kishin filluar te therrin femijet.

Fatkeqesisht disa heretike (si hauarixhi Bin Laden) po behen shkak qe te nevlesohen perpjekjet e disa popujve per pavaresi dhe te marin etiketen e "terrorizmit". Akti i Beslanit ishte mese terrorist dhe plage mbi popullsine ruse dhe njerezimin por ai qe do paguaj me teper do jet perseri populli, kesaj radhe nga ana tjeter e kufijve- brenda ne Ceceni.

Terrorizmi duket se ka mare permasa te medhaja dhe eshte rrenjosur thelle. Por duket se menyra me e mire qe te asgjesohen dukurite - si terrorismi- eshte qe te luftohen shkaqet e tyre dhe jo simptomat qe i shoqerojne! FLM

----------


## Albin

Kryeplak ka mese 15 vjet qe cecenia digjet nga zjarri i migeve dhe i tankeve ruse dhe asnjeri se ngren Zerin perpjete per femijet e shkrete cecene dhe nenat cecene qe ju vriten femijet.Meqe keto se ngrejne zerin atehere njerzit qe kane  zi ne zemrat e tyre per te vdekurti qe iu kane vrare vajza nga 20-30 vjec qe behen kamikaze nuk behen ko0t per inat te rusise por i kane vrare vellezerit babne nenat femijet etj.Tani keto mundohen te gjejne mynyra protestimi kunder rusise dhe bejne disa veprime jo perqellime terrorizmi por per te ngritur ceshtjen e tyre para politikes nderkombetare.Asnjehere ne aspiratat e ceceneve gjate rrembimit te ndonje gjej nuk ka qene vrasja e te pafajshme perkundrazi Rusia e ka bere kete dhe per kete deshmon masakra e teatrit te moskes nga i cili humben jeten 400 njerez per shkak te gazit nervin qe forcat speciale te FSb hudhen ne teater .Cecenet kishin nje kerkese te vetme qe trupat ruse te largohen nga cecenia.Kerkese mese normale per ato si autiktone me shekuj te cilet njihen per kontributinb e tyre ne luften e dyte boterore (kozaket) ne dobi te Rusise.

Kete here cecente menduan se rusise do te vinte keq per femijet dhe ndoshta do te arrihej ndonje marreveshje per terheqjen e trupave por mesa e pate vete qene vete forcat speciale ruse qe goditen me tanke dhe helikopter ndertesen duke u bere vete gjakatare te femijve te shkrete.Cecenet as nuk goditen ndonje femije por ne vend qe rusia te terheqi trupat nga cecenia po i shton krimet e saj duke vrare dhe popullsine dhe femijet e shkrete.Kjo tregon se monstruozet Ruse jo qe su dhimbsen femijet cecene por edhe femijet ruse nuk iu dhimbsen.

*Pamja nga Cecenia(kliko)*


Armed attackers took more than 400 adults and children hostage after seizing a school in southern Russia on Wednesday, September 1, one day after ten people were killed in a Moscow metro blast. 



"There could be up to 400 children and teachers held hostage," Irina Terkina, a spokeswoman for President Vladimir Putin's envoy in southern Russia , was quoted by Reuters as saying. 



Some 50 pupils managed to escape from the kidnappers, who reportedly include women wearing belts laden with explosives, Al-Jazeera satellite channel reported. 



Local authorities have opened talks with the gunmen at the school in the town of Beslan in North Ossetia near Chechnya , according to Russia 's Interfax news agency. 



They have threatened to blow up the building if police stormed it, law enforcement authorities said.   



"The hostage takers, who include men and women, are wearing explosive belts," said Ismael Chaov, a spokesman for the North Ossetian interior ministry. 



Press reports put at 30 the number of hostage takers. 



Local authorities in the regional capital Vladikavkaz said shooting was continuing and one of the armed men had been killed. 



"One of the attackers was killed. We have no information about casualties among the civilians," Itar-Tass news agency said, quoting local police. 



Tass said in a separate report, without giving a source, that some teachers may have been killed. 



Television reports said the attack came during a ceremony to mark the start of the new school year. 



Fresh Blast 



The hostage ordeal came one day after at least 10 people were killed and dozens injured, when a female bomber blew herself up outside a busy Moscow subway station, officials said. 



The explosion caused scenes of carnage outside the Rizhsky station in central Moscow , just a week after 90 people were killed in bomb attacks that brought down two passenger jets and that were blamed on Chechen fighters. 



After first saying the blast was a car bomb, officials maintained that it had been carried out by a female bomber spotted before the blast and who was among the dead. 



Her body was more severely damaged than the other victims, Agence France-Presse (AFP) reported. 



Fifty one people were injured in the blast, 49 of whom had to be hospitalized, authorities said. 



According to witnesses quoted by police, the woman bomber was walking towards the subway but saw that police were checking the papers of passers-by. She then changed course and the explosion occurred immediately afterwards. 



In a statement posted on a website, a group calling itself the Islambouli Brigades said it had carried out the bombing and described it as a "heroic operation in support of Chechen Muslims." 



It was the same group that claimed last week to have organized the attack on two Russian passenger planes and, as in the previous claim, it vowed to continue such strikes in Russia . 



But the website claims could not be verified. 



A special Moscow municipal holiday scheduled for the weekend was to go ahead but with extra security measures in place, while special patrols were being sent out to train stations and airports. 



News agencies said that the station was closed after the blast and would only reopen when the damage was cleared up. Trains were going through the station without stopping. 



The small mountainous republic pf Chechnya has been ravaged by conflict since 1994, with just three years of relative peace after the first Russian invasion of the region ended in August 1996 and the second began in October 1999. 



At least 100,000 civilians are estimated to have been killed in both invasions, but human rights groups have said the real numbers could be much higher. 



Human rights groups have accused Russian soldiers of committing aggressions and abuses in Chechnya in the two invasions. 



International human rights watchdogs said in a joint statement released in April that rape, torture and extrajudicial executions by Russian troops have become everyday occurrences in Chechnya .

----------


## friendlyboy1

O albin ik merr informacionet me sakt, se keta terroristat nuk ishin njerez qe urrenin Rusin, keta ishin mercenar cecen dhe arab. Cpun kan arabet ne rusi ca i ka ber rusi arabve?

----------


## Albin

Keto rraketa quhen *rraketa stinger* jane prodhim amerikan dhe perdoren kunder mjeteve ne fluturim.Me thuaj mire arabi c'donte ne ceceni po amerikani c'donte.

----------


## Albin

Mercenar do te thote  ushtar me leke dhe keto nuk kane ik per leke atje por per te ndihmuar cecenet dhe se organizatat nderkombetare duke perfshire ketu Keshillin Europian, Ameriken kane kohe qe i bejne thirrje Rusise per terheqjen e trupave nga cecenia pervec kesaj amerikanet kane bashkepunuar me cecenet e luften e tyre i kane shitur arme po deshe ti bie me foto.Kurse arabet shkojne ne ceceni sikur erdhen ruset ne kosove per te luftuar pro serbeve sikurse erdhen cecenet ne kosove per te luftuar pro kosovareve.Besoj se u morem vesh.

*Ja dhe armet Amerikane ne duart e arabit qe luftoi ne Ceceni.*

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

> sikur erdhen ruset ne kosove per te luftuar pro serbeve sikurse erdhen cecenet ne kosove per te luftuar pro kosovareve.


mos e kthe kete teme ne pune personale e fetare. njerezit qe vrajne femi nuk jane njerez, e me fe s'kane hic se hic pune. ata jane parazite, qe marrin emrin e nje feje, flasin ne emer te saj pa ja dhene askush lejen, dhe hiqen se po bejne dic ne te mire te dikujt. 

atij qe lufton per pavaresi, i sugjeroj te luftoje kunder ushtrise e policise, jo kunder femijeve. nuk po them asgje per kete rast, nuk e di askush ende saktesisht se cka ka ndodh e kush vrau ke e sa vete (perpos agjencise ruse te lajmeve qe nuk i besoj hic), e do te ishte me mire sikur te pritnim e te merrnim vesh se cka ndodhi fillimisht e atehere te hidhemi te amerika e roli i saj ketu, e atje. 

cecent nuk luftun ne kosove: eshte e vertete ofrun 5,000 ushtare po u refuzuan nga ana e shtabit te pergjithshem sepse do ta bente ceshtjen e luftes ne kosove te shihej me nje sy dyshimi, sepse rusia ka bere pune te mire qe ta ngjyros luften kombetare cecene si fetare, e tipat si ti vetem se i kane ndihmu, pa vetedije.

----------


## StormAngel

Prap nuk e kuptoj se pse po e ktheni kete qe ndodhi ne teme tjeter.
Kjo eshte barbarizem,dhe tek e fundit edhe teroristi vete nuk e ben!
Jete FEMIJE ej,femije 7 e deri 15 vjecar! Ca faji kane ata?
Une kuptoj hajde te themi mllefin e Ceceneve,mirepo kjo? Nuk ka justifikim dhe pike.
Lufta behet ushtare me ushtare dhe jo,e asesi ushtare me femije!
Sidoqofte,nga ato qe morra vesh ishte edhe fakti se ne grupin e armatosur ka pas edhe pjestare te nacionailteteve tjera pervec se Cecenas,kshu qe kjo eshte problem tjeter analitik.

----------


## Albin

Puna eshte se akoma se kemi kuptuar se kush jane vrasesit ne te vertete.Jane ato qe moren pengjet apo forcat e policise dhe ushtrise qe e bombarduan me helikopter dhe tanke ndertesen ku ishin femijet.Sikurse ben ne teatrin e moskes kur prej gazit nervin vdiqen me qindra te pafajshem politika Ruse u akuzua nga mediat boterore per deshtim ne negociata por prape kete here Ruset e treguan veten e tyre se nuk jane te afte te bejne negociata per zgjidhjen e ceshtjes por perkundrazi godasin me tanke dhe helikoptere vendin ku ka *femije dhe pengje te pafajshem.*

----------

